
Open Source Database Conference CFP Deadline Sunday January 27 - LoriP
https://www.percona.com/blog/2019/01/25/open-source-database-conference-cfp-deadline-sun-jan-27/
======
LoriP
All and any open source database topics are invited for this conference which
is at the end of May in Austin, Texas

